# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Iscrizione INAIL amministratore

## fabrizio

Buongiorno, recentemente mi &#232; capitato di imbattrermi in opinioni contrastanti circa l'obbligo di iscrizione all'inail di un amministratore di srl. Mi &#232; stato confermato che tale obbligo non sussiste nel caso in cui l'amministratore non sia anche socio della societ&#224;, essendo sufficiente in questo caso la sola iscrizione inps alla gestione separata (in relazione al compenso percepito). Nel caso in cui, invece, l'amministratore sia anche socio occorre procedere alla sua iscrizione all'inail e nel libro matricola  nel caso in cui presti la propria attivit&#224; nella societ&#224;. (fermo restando l'obbligo di iscrizione all'inps eventualmente anche come commerciante)
Qualcuno potrebbe chiarirmi in poche righe se quanto detto &#232; corretto?
Grazie e tanti auguri di buone feste a tutti!!

----------


## swami

se l'amministartore fa il solo lavoro di amministratore ( fa presenza alle assemblee  :Big Grin: ) niente INAIL ma se questo presta anche opera va iscritto, fosse anche solo per il rischio elettrico dovuto all'uso del PC ... quale lavoro svolge l'amministratore per la società?  :Wink:

----------


## ricnic

confermo la prima ipotesi. Se l'amministratore è anche socio e lavora nella srl, ha tutte le iscrizioni da fare: INPS come amministratore con %  sui compensi, INPS come commerciante, INAIL, iscritto a matricola ecc ecc.

----------


## fabrizio

> confermo la prima ipotesi. Se l'amministratore è anche socio e lavora nella srl, ha tutte le iscrizioni da fare: INPS come amministratore con %  sui compensi, INPS come commerciante, INAIL, iscritto a matricola ecc ecc.

  Quindi se l'amministratore non è socio e si limita a svolgere esclusivamente l'attività di amministratore basta la sola iscrizione alla gestione separata?
Ciao

----------


## fabrizio

> se l'amministartore fa il solo lavoro di amministratore ( fa presenza alle assemblee ) niente INAIL ma se questo presta anche opera va iscritto, fosse anche solo per il rischio elettrico dovuto all'uso del PC ... quale lavoro svolge l'amministratore per la società?

  Il dubbio nasce in merito al fatto che per un nostro cliente, socio insieme alla moglie di una srl avente ad oggetto l'attività commerciale, è stata contestata da parte dell'inail l'iscrizione alla stessa in quanto socio con qualifica di amministratore unico, partecipante attivamente all'attività (dunque iscritto anche alla gestione separata inps e gestione commercianti). In sostanza l'inail ha provveduto a cancellarlo d'ufficio in quanto tale iscrizione non è richiesta. Come dici tu però (e come ritengo anch'io) nel caso in cui l'amministratore (in questo caso anche socio) partecipa attivamente all'attività deve essere iscritto all'inail e dunque risultare anche nel libro matricola. Non mi spiego la cancellazione...

----------


## Speedy

> Il dubbio nasce in merito al fatto che per un nostro cliente, socio insieme alla moglie di una srl avente ad oggetto l'attività commerciale, è stata contestata da parte dell'inail l'iscrizione alla stessa in quanto socio con qualifica di amministratore unico, partecipante attivamente all'attività (dunque iscritto anche alla gestione separata inps e gestione commercianti). In sostanza l'inail ha provveduto a cancellarlo d'ufficio in quanto tale iscrizione non è richiesta. Come dici tu però (e come ritengo anch'io) nel caso in cui l'amministratore (in questo caso anche socio) partecipa attivamente all'attività deve essere iscritto all'inail e dunque risultare anche nel libro matricola. Non mi spiego la cancellazione...

  Se le cose stanno così, la cancellazione è errata.
E' infatti esonerato dall'iscrizione all'inail soltanto il titolare di impresa commerciale individuale, mentre l'amministratore di società è sempre soggetto all'iscrizione.

----------


## ricnic

non vorrei che l'INAIL avesse riscontrato una doppia iscrizione. Cioè che lo avesse trovato già iscritto come commerciante e quindi avesse depennato la seconda iscrizione. A volte succede.
Conviene controllare perchè l'INAIL, se si fa viva più avanti, poi mette le multe.

----------


## fabrizio

> non vorrei che l'INAIL avesse riscontrato una doppia iscrizione. Cioè che lo avesse trovato già iscritto come commerciante e quindi avesse depennato la seconda iscrizione. A volte succede.
> Conviene controllare perchè l'INAIL, se si fa viva più avanti, poi mette le multe.

  Si, approfondiremo la questione perchè non si spiegherebbe altrimenti la cancellazione...
Grazie

----------


## Contabile

> Se le cose stanno così, la cancellazione è errata.
> E' infatti esonerato dall'iscrizione all'Inail soltanto il titolare di impresa commerciale individuale, mentre l'amministratore di società è sempre soggetto all'iscrizione.

  Sono andato a rivedere un pò, velocemente, la normativa. 
Secondo il D.Lgs. 38/00 vi è obbligo di iscrizione INAIL per  gli amministratori di società quando gli stessi svolgono le attività previste dallart. 1 del Dpr 1124/65 (uso di veicoli personalmente condotti, accesso in cantieri, opifici ,uso di macchine da ufficio ecc..) non in via occasionale e per lesercizio delle proprie mansioni. 
Non esiste, invece, obbligo Inail quando l'amministratore: 
non svolge attività a rischio prescritte dalla legge; 
è un libero professionista ragioniere o dottore commercialista (Inail D/194/01); è un professionista che ricopre lincarico nellambito della propria professione abituale.

----------


## dani67

Scusate, mi inserisco nella discussione perchè mi è sorto un dubbio: qual è il presupposto per l'obbligo di iscrizione inail? Nel caso di società di persone commerciali, senza dipendenti, con i soci che lavorano nella società senza retribuzione, ma solo con la partecipazione agli utili, è fondamentale l'uso o meno di apparecchiature elettriche? E se la società nn possiede nemmeno un PC, basta il fax?
Lo chiedo per una frase letta sul frontespizio del libro matricola "Le Ditte industriali e commerciali che hanno personale non soggetto all'obbligo di assicurazione contro gli infortuni, ma soggetto all'obbligo delle assicurazioni sociali .......ecc"
quali sono queste società e questo personale non soggetti all'obbligo?
grazie mille per l'aiuto.

----------


## Niccolò

> Sono andato a rivedere un pò, velocemente, la normativa. 
> Secondo il D.Lgs. 38/00 vi è obbligo di iscrizione INAIL per  gli amministratori di società quando gli stessi svolgono le attività previste dallart. 1 del Dpr 1124/65 (uso di veicoli personalmente condotti, accesso in cantieri, opifici ,uso di macchine da ufficio ecc..) non in via occasionale e per lesercizio delle proprie mansioni. 
> Non esiste, invece, obbligo Inail quando l'amministratore: 
> non svolge attività a rischio prescritte dalla legge; 
> è un libero professionista ragioniere o dottore commercialista (Inail D/194/01); è un professionista che ricopre lincarico nellambito della propria professione abituale.

  Dopo  4 mesi e almeno 5 diversi pareri di altrettanti consulenti del lavoro, finalmente ho capito quando un amministratore va iscritto e quando no !!!! 
grazie  :Smile:

----------


## quesitiweb

se il socio amministratore della srl è iscritto all'inps commercianti, deve anche essere iscritto all'inail?? 
al momento dell'iscrizione della ditta (con dipendenti) all'inail in via telematica mi sono accorto di non aver compilato il quadro P per l'iscrizione del socio. 
credevo che l'iscrizione del socio avveniva in automatico e i dati venivano presi dal campo legale rappresentante, anche perche il quadro P non mi si è aperto al momento della compilazione. 
l'iscrizione all'inail della ditta è avvenuta a maggio 2013, ora come posso iscrivere il socio all'inail senza incorrere in multe??
grazie

----------

